# Sylvia vs. Couture



## MJS (Feb 17, 2007)

March 3rd will be here soon!  I'm really looking forward to this fight.  For this thread, I thought that we could discuss the strengths/weaknesses of each fighter and what each will need to do in order to get the win.

Thoughts?


----------



## gardawamtu (Feb 18, 2007)

Couture needs to get past and under Sylvia's fists and deal with his sprawl.  For as boring as the Monson fight was, Sylvia did show great takedown defense.

Sylvia needs to be more agressive (which Couture has been calling him out on) and go for the win.


----------



## zDom (Feb 19, 2007)

gardawamtu said:


> Couture needs to get past and under Sylvia's fists and deal with his sprawl.  For as boring as the Monson fight was, Sylvia did show great takedown defense.
> 
> Sylvia needs to be more agressive (which Couture has been calling him out on) and go for the win.



I agree. You summarized my thoughts well.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 19, 2007)

gardawamtu said:


> Couture needs to get past and under Sylvia's fists and deal with his sprawl. For as boring as the Monson fight was, Sylvia did show great takedown defense.
> 
> Sylvia needs to be more agressive (which Couture has been calling him out on) and go for the win.


 

I think just somes it up as best as I can


----------



## matt.m (Feb 19, 2007)

Well Sylvia is a huge guy.  If and only if Couture gets under those big long arms will he win.  Just a thought.  However, if he takes Tim down he has to do more with the opportunity than big muscle bound Jeff was able to.

I really honestly think that Jeff beat himself mentally.


----------



## Odin (Feb 20, 2007)

The ace up Couture's sleeve is the fact that he was actually once one of syliva's instructors and proberly knows him better then most people Timmy has faced.
 Also Couture said he's already spotted a weakness in Sylvia's technique not sure what, as boring as it is to watch jab and sprawl seems to work for him and as we've seen Tim has some bite in his right hand.
One thing for sure is I cant see Randy fighting Tim's fight, I cant see him repeatedly eating jabs while walking around the octagon randy is smarter then thatI hope!


----------



## MJS (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, Tim has size on his side.  I don't think that Randy will fall victim to Tims fight game.  Now, I don't know alot about Monson, but as far as ground skill goes, I think I have to lean more towards Randy.  

Mike


----------



## Odin (Feb 20, 2007)

Monsoon has a very good ground, i think he was a bjj black belt, not to sure what he was thinking when he fought Timmy.


Randy likes to clinch before performing a take down...maybe he will try to push timmy against the fence first?
We all know randy like to throw punches fron the clinch...maybe the plan???


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 20, 2007)

This is a fight that really could go either way.  I am not a fan to Sylvia but this may be a tough fight for Randy.  Should make for an interesting night!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> This is a fight that really could go either way. I am not a fan to Sylvia but this may be a tough fight for Randy. Should make for an interesting night!


 
I'm with ya!


----------



## Marvin (Feb 20, 2007)

MJS said:


> Now, I don't know alot about Monson, but as far as ground skill goes, I think I have to lean more towards Randy.
> 
> Mike


 

This post made me think of some old pics you may like.
















Recognize these guys?


----------



## Marvin (Feb 20, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> This is a fight that really could go either way. I am not a fan to Sylvia but this may be a tough fight for Randy. Should make for an interesting night!


 I think so too.

Rich and Paul, are we going to get together to watch the fight next weekend?


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 21, 2007)

Randy will crowd him against the fence, take him down, and ground and pound him.


----------



## Odin (Feb 21, 2007)

The Kidd said:


> Randy will crowd him against the fence, take him down, and ground and pound him.


 
exactly what i was thinking!lol


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 21, 2007)

The Kidd said:


> Randy will crowd him against the fence, take him down, and ground and pound him.


 
No. Sylvia will jab, jab, jab and..........oh yeah jab.  He will then unload a right cross after Randy has started to slowdown from boredom and wondering if this is real or a bad dream.

Someone had to give an opposing view


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 21, 2007)

My biggest fear for Randy is that he is older and substantially lighter.  I do not like the way Sylvia fights one bit nor do I think he is particularly all that skilled. (his fights are boring)  Having said that though he is very big!  Should be a good fight and let's hope that Randy win's!


----------



## rocketrich (Feb 22, 2007)

Marvin said:


> This post made me think of some old pics you may like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are the other two guys with Randy Couture?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 22, 2007)

rocketrich said:


> Who are the other two guys with Randy Couture?


 
Matt Thornton of Straight Blast Gym and Jeff Monson ADCC Champion


----------



## Shogun (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't think he holds a black belt, but he has submitted black belts, and has a ton of experience. Randy couture recently showed great grappling ability against Jacare, so they are probably about even


----------



## gardawamtu (Mar 4, 2007)

WOWWWWW!!!!!
artyon:


----------



## flashlock (Mar 4, 2007)

That was awesome!  Total domination, skill over brawn.  Fantastic fight!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations Randy!


----------



## loyalonehk (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats indeed.  Well rounded display of abilities by Couture.


----------



## Raiderbeast (Mar 4, 2007)

WOW

That was probably one of the best MMA fights I have seen.  Big Props to Randy..


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice! Let's hear it for the old guys ... LOL

Only part of the whole thing that was embarrassing was the Rogan interview with Sylvia following the loss ... trying to make an excuse, Tim claiming to have come into the fight with an injury. Whether or not he had, it was not the time, take your beating and go home, come back strong. Kudos to the fans for letting him no that was wrong ... Randy took it to him.


----------



## MJS (Mar 4, 2007)

Unfortunately, I have to watch the replay today, which is starting in about 15 min.  Seemed like they were having technical difficulty last night, so the picture would go from clear, to dark with lines, to a grey screen.  This repeated itself for the entire fight.  Now, I'm really looking forward to seeing this!!:ultracool


----------



## FearlessFreep (Mar 4, 2007)

_, Tim claiming to have come into the fight with an injury. Whether or not he had, it was not the time, take your beating and go home, come back strong. Kudos to the fans for letting him no that was wrong ..._

I'll give him credit... he had just come off the lose and probably had a million things running through his head about what happened and just blurted it out without thinking as something on his mind.  Credit though that he sensed 'oops, that was stupid' (especially from the fan reaction) and backtracked on what he said.  Didn't sound like he was trying to make excuses publically as to why he lost to take away from Randy; just thinking to himself about what led up to it, and said something he realized that came across in a way he didn't intend.


----------



## loyalonehk (Mar 4, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> _, Tim claiming to have come into the fight with an injury. Whether or not he had, it was not the time, take your beating and go home, come back strong. Kudos to the fans for letting him no that was wrong ..._
> 
> I'll give him credit... he had just come off the lose and probably had a million things running through his head about what happened and just blurted it out without thinking as something on his mind. Credit though that he sensed 'oops, that was stupid' (especially from the fan reaction) and backtracked on what he said. Didn't sound like he was trying to make excuses publically as to why he lost to take away from Randy; just thinking to himself about what led up to it, and said something he realized that came across in a way he didn't intend.


 
Agreed - we are all human and loosing sucks.  He did try to regain face but once its out there...  You cant take it back.  All in all, I was very impressed with the sportsmanship of all the fighters.  

I also enjoyed Rogans comment about "Stand ups".  This is a sport and you need to be well rounded in all areas that apply to the "sport".  Sylvia seems like in the beggining he was looking for the stand up to get him out of a bad spot instead of working with his tools in that area more.  

To refresh memories;  Rogan commented along the lines that stand ups should not be allowed - its done more often to keep the fight action from getting "Boring".  Well, like he said "Baseball is a lot more boring to watch.

I also agree with the comment that the fighters should be allowed to knee to the head while on the ground.  They do it standing, why not on the ground.  But giving credit to Randy, he does use the rules and knows how to work them in his time of need.  

Just my .5c's...
Any thoughts from you guys on this?


----------



## rocketrich (Mar 4, 2007)

That was one heck of a good fight!!   





Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Matt Thornton of Straight Blast Gym and Jeff Monson ADCC Champion


Are they all from the same school?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay I had to search pretty hard for these video's so enjoy.

http://mmafever.blogspot.com/2007/03/ufc-68-video-catch-it-while-you-can.html

I did not get to preview them all before posting so I hope they are all decent.


----------



## zDom (Mar 4, 2007)

A great job by Mr. Couture. Simply outstanding job on his part.

Class, skill, and indomitable spirit all in one package.

:asain:


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow.. Randy has spent some recent time in a boxing ring. Nobody saw that coming..


----------



## Lisa (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow.

I am so glad he didn't come back and get beaten to a pulp.  I think that would have been a sad ending to such a classy fighter.  Usually I groan when people come out of retirement and think to myself "why?" but I am glad he fought well and won.  Unfortunately I missed the fight.  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## phlaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Very impressive Randy!  That first combo was simply amazing.


----------



## MJS (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, I watched the fight yesterday afternoon.  I, like the people in attendance at the arena, was on my feet for that fight!!  I thought for sure Randy had a KO with that opening, kick/punch combo!!!  Tim was clearly dazed from that.  Despite a height and reach advantage, Randy dominated the fight.

Not sure of the injury Tim had, but regardless, I tip my hat to him as well. 

I hope this is not the last we see of Randy!!

Mike


----------



## zDom (Mar 5, 2007)

MJS said:


> I hope this is not the last we see of Randy!!



I kind of wish it WAS.

Randy is such a classy athlete, a nice guy, it would be great to see him going out on a high note, and it doesn't get any higher than this 

Unfortunately, he has three more fights in his contract, from what I hear, the next of which is likely to be vs Cro-cop. 

I say, screw the contract and go out on top!


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Mar 5, 2007)

zDom said:


> I kind of wish it WAS.
> 
> Randy is such a classy athlete, a nice guy, it would be great to see him going out on a high note, and it doesn't get any higher than this
> 
> ...


 
I know what you mean, I really liked Randy watching him fight like that, it really impressed me. But Cro-cop is well, Cro Cop.

I almost wish Sylvia had won just to see him get kicked in the head...


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 5, 2007)

The heavyweight division of the UFC has just become very interesting (finally!)


----------



## rutherford (Mar 5, 2007)

Seen this picture yet?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Mar 5, 2007)

rutherford said:


> Seen this picture yet?


 
Awesome.


----------



## scottcatchot (Mar 5, 2007)

Randy is awesome, It truly inspires me as I get older (only 33 ) To really keep training and not succomb to what is o.k for older martial artists.


----------



## MJS (Mar 5, 2007)

zDom said:


> I kind of wish it WAS.
> 
> Randy is such a classy athlete, a nice guy, it would be great to see him going out on a high note, and it doesn't get any higher than this
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I know what you mean.   Out of curiosity, what is the ground skill of Cro cop?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Mar 5, 2007)

MJS said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean.  Out of curiosity, what is the ground skill of Cro cop?


 
Cro Cop has exhibited good ground defense and a good ability to get back up.  He also had Fedor in a decent armbar in their fight.  However the thing I'd be most worried about is his takedown defense.  Kevin Randleman and Mark Coleman are two of the best at takedowns and Cro Cop was able to keep either of them from taking him down.


----------



## MJS (Mar 5, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Cro Cop has exhibited good ground defense and a good ability to get back up. He also had Fedor in a decent armbar in their fight. However the thing I'd be most worried about is his takedown defense. Kevin Randleman and Mark Coleman are two of the best at takedowns and Cro Cop was able to keep either of them from taking him down.


 
WOW!! Well, going by that, it seems like he's pretty well rounded.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 5, 2007)

Seemed to me like Randy was out of the ring for a WEEK instead of a YEAR...amazing.


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 6, 2007)

rutherford said:


> Seen this picture yet?


 




I see Randy as more of a Superman right now rather than Captain America.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Mar 6, 2007)

The Kidd said:


> I see Randy as more of a Superman right now rather than Captain America.


 
More like David to Goliath.  Didn't you see the slingshot in his right glove?


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 6, 2007)

He should have chopped off Tim's head then.


----------



## Odin (Mar 7, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Cro Cop has exhibited good ground defense and a good ability to get back up. He also had Fedor in a decent armbar in their fight. However the thing I'd be most worried about is his takedown defense. Kevin Randleman and Mark Coleman are two of the best at takedowns and Cro Cop was able to keep either of them from taking him down.


 
Your right about Coleman and Randleman however i think things will be different in the cage since you have the ability to push taller guys into the side of the cage and then sweep the legs, its very hard to do that in the ring, straight shoots are easier to defend.

I dont think Cro cop will get a title shot just yet, He's at least two more fights away, he's fighting one in england and i think he'll have one more in the states and then a shot.....lol imagine if Tim Syliva draws cro cop for his comeback fight.


----------



## zDom (Mar 7, 2007)

Odin said:


> ...lol imagine if Tim Syliva draws cro cop for his comeback fight.



I hope he does. I think a lot of people want to see a Sylvia vs Cro Cop bout.


----------



## Odin (Mar 8, 2007)

zDom said:


> I hope he does. I think a lot of people want to see a Sylvia vs Cro Cop bout.


 
lol yep the question is on everybodies mind....can Cro Cop's left leg reach that high? lol


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Mar 9, 2007)

Odin said:


> lol yep the question is on everybodies mind....can Cro Cop's left leg reach that high? lol


 
That's not even a question, I've seen some of cro cops workout videos.  He can definitely hit Sylvia in the head.  Especially considering he knocked out Aleksander Emelianenko with a head kick and he is 6'6".  Two more inches isn't going to make that big of a difference if you saw how flush he kicked him.


----------

